
Patients able to breathe thanks to hacked Decathlon's snorkeling masks - lsn0w
https://dgiluz.wordpress.com/2020/03/23/its-working/
======
arboc
Fantastic! Looking through the material linked by the blog post I found this
instruction video for how to build one of those:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4Csqdxkrfw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4Csqdxkrfw)

